# fuzzify



## vitrion

Hi everybody.
I've seen in other discussions the topic "Fuzzy Logic" and it's translated in Spanish as "Lógica Difusa." The process of transform a crisp value to a fuzzy value is called Fuzzification, then the action is "fuzzifiy." But, how do I translate the verb "fuzzify" in Spanish?
I think it's "difusificar."
Does somebody have any idea?


----------



## alberto magnani

Confundir, opacar, hacer nebuloso


----------



## vitrion

But how do I translate the process of "Fuzzification?" I can't use those words you gave me to construct the name of that process, right?
Thank you.


----------



## SmartScience

Well... First Off!

You must aware of that the term "Fuzzy" in engineering, process control, artificial intelligence among others fieldd related to cientific studies, the word "fuzzy" has not a exact definition due to that depends thoughfully of context in which is being considered.

So for me, that really I being peruvian and student of post-graduation at the university of Brasilia in mechatronic and Artificial Intellengence (AI), could say you that.... 

Likely a literal traduction about these words (e.g. in AI field)....

FUZZY LOGIC = "LÓGICA FUZZY" (here don't try to translate the word fuzzy due to that depends on the context in which you are working!)

FUZZIFY = FUZZIFICATION = "FUZIFICACIÓN" (THE FACT THAT TO GET A "FUZZY VALUE") in spanish (generally) 

DEFUZZIFY = DEFUZZIFICATION = "DEFUZIFICACIÓN" (THE FACT THAT TO GET "CRIPS VALUE")

FUZZIFIER = "FUZIFICADOR" (STAGE IN WHICH IT MUST GET A APPROPIATE "MEMBERSHIP FUNCTION" (MF) FOR THE IMPUT CRIPS VALUES OF THE SYSTEM)

DEFUZZIFIER = "DEFUZZIFICADOR" (THE SAME REASONING THAT IN THE FUZZIFIER TO GET CRISP VALUES FROM "MF")

an so on! follow the same analysis...


Well, for any question I will be to disposition!




best regards!.


----------



## Cebolleta

SmartScience said:


> Well... First Off!
> 
> You must aware of that the term "Fuzzy" in engineering, process control, artificial intelligence among others fieldd related to cientific studies, the word "fuzzy" has not a exact definition due to that depends thoughfully of context in which is being considered.



No tendrá una definición exacta, pero en muchos libros que he leído se llama "lógica borrosa" o "lógica difusa" a la "fuzzy logic"...

No recuerdo haber leído en castellano una traducción _en una sola palabra_ para "fuzzify", "fuzzification". Supongo que se debe a que "emborronar" o "difuminar" son chocantes ya que son palabras de uso normal y no transmiten la idea exacta.

---
Edit: una búsqueda en la red nos devuelve "borrosificación" y "borrosificar", palabras realmente horrorosas pero que se usan, por ejemplo, en la siguiente tesis doctoral:

https://www.educacion.es/teseo/imprimirFicheroTesis.do?fichero=16217​


----------



## SmartScience

Cebolleta said:


> ... Es que en la verdad, esas "traducciones literales" NO traducen el REAL SIGNIFICADO académico en el setnido exacto de la palabra...
> 
> Es por eso que yo no acostumbro TRADUCIR ese tipo de palabras, más bien, trado de darle la interpretación del caso y mantener eso en mente.
> 
> Por ejemplo en el campo de la Inteligencia Artificial, así como también, en otras muchas areas de investigación como: Reconocimiento de padrones (en el caso de procesamiento digital de señales), Analisis de datos, Control de procesos, entre otros UTILIZAN en algunas abordajes la metodologia de la Lógica Fuzzy y sus palabras derivdas como: Fuzzifying, Defuzzifying, Defuzzificated, ... y creo yo que es mejor no traducir, sino, colocar el término en la lengua de origen (Ingles) y en el momento de la sustentacion del trabajo de investigación hacer las aclaraciones pertinentes del verdadero significado de esas palabras segun el contexto en el cual se está imerso... Muchas personas (me incluyo), tendemos a traducir todas las palabras, darle un signficado exacto (traducido) a nuestra lengua, pero no siempre esto es posible, tenemos que aprender a lidar con ese tipo de situacion, porque no solo en el Ingles sucedo eso, en otras legunas como el portugues por ejemplo puede suceder.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Cebolleta

SmartScience said:


> .. Es que en la verdad, esas "traducciones literales" NO traducen el REAL SIGNIFICADO académico en el setnido exacto de la palabra...
> 
> Es por eso que yo no acostumbro TRADUCIR ese tipo de palabras, más bien, trado de darle la interpretación del caso y mantener eso en mente.



Pero es que así es como se construyen los idiomas. Si no existe una palabra para designar un concepto, o bien se usa otra que se aproxime o bien se inventa una nueva. ¿De dónde crees que sale en inglés _fuzzify_? 

Si se usa una palabra para ese concepto en otro idioma, se puede adaptar. El tiempo dirá si la adaptación tiene éxito o no.

Mi solución, discutible como todas: tratar de buscar qué se usa. Si no se encuentra o no convence, proponer un nuevo término; si pueden quedar dudas, añadir tras él el original inglés entre paréntesis y en cursiva, pero sólo la primera vez que aparece en el texto. Con el tiempo, ni siquiera esta aclaración será necesaria.

Por ejemplo:
La primera vez: "...  mediante un proceso de borrosificación (_fuzzyfication_) ..."
Las veces siguientes: "Al borrosificar de esta manera, ..."
​Si nos limitamos a dejar los términos científicos en inglés siempre, lo único que haremos será emprobrecer nuestro idioma, aunque sólo sea por no enriquecerlo y simplemente mezclarlo con otro.

Esta discusión escapa a la pregunta original, así que no la prosigo aquí.


----------



## SmartScience

....Respeto tu idea, estilo y esfuerzo por buscar palabras que se asemejen a otras palabras que tienen diferente origen (país de nacimiento, cultura, ideologia, etc)

Pero creo que en algunos casos es mejor no traducir literalmente (o intentar de encontrar una palabras lo más cerca posible a nuestro idioma) y centrarse más en la interpretación de la frase o oración entera que contiene dicha palabras y asi (como tu dices) en las siguientes ejemplificaciones, ya se sabrá, cual es su función de esa palabra (teniendo en cuenta tambien que en diferentes contextos la palabra posiblemente cambie en sentido)

Un abrazo!


----------



## vitrion

Thank you for your replies. I've been working in my thesis in spanish and I was just searching for a suitable word that expresses the fuzzy logic terminology. May be my suggested word is not adequated although in Mexico it is known as "fuzificar" (which I think it should not be).
Thank you very much.


----------



## SmartScience

*Your welcome! *

*for any question... I'm here to help you and everybody.  *


----------



## Hakuna Matata

SmartScience said:


> *You're     welcome! *


----------



## SmartScience

Estamos aqui para ayudarnos los unos con los otros...

Gracias x la bienvenida Hakuna. M,


*Best regards.*


----------



## SmartScience

Antes que me olvide... Encontre en un libro cientifico del 2007, unos significados bastantes sugestivos acerca de la palabra "Fuzzy" y sus derivados.... y contrastando lo mismo en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. 

Personalmente no estoy muy de acuerdo con aquellas traducciones, pero si queremos de alguna manera encontrar sus sinonimos en traducción, una buena alternativa a adoptar serian lo siguientes:

Podrian ser adoptadas las siguientes palabras en el mundo de la "Teoria de los conjuntos Difusos" (Fuzzy Sets)...

Un buen punto consideración, para este eleccion de juego de palabras traducidas, seria, y esto va dirijido para todas las personas imersas en el mundo infitnito del conocimiento cientifico, buscar primero "el número" de coincidencias o uso de aquella palabra en cuestion (Ej. Fuzziness/Fuzzification) en un buscador padron (Ej. GOOGLE), esto te da una idea cuantas personas en todo el mundo usan esa palabra o traducción. Esta es una forma práctica de salir de dudas. No olvidar que las fuentes encontradas deberian coincidir con periodicos cientificos, revistas cientificas, tesis tanto de doctorado como de maestria, entre otros.... publicadas en paginas web cientificas como: IEEE Xplorer, ScienceDirect, Emerald, Periodico Capes (buscador), entre otros.

Entonces...

Traducciones literales bastante sugestivas en la lengua española (nunca olvidando el contexto en el cual estan imersas):

*"Fuzzy Sets" = "Conjuntos Difusos"*

*"Fuzzify" = "Codificar" / "Defuzzificate" = "Descodificar"*

*"Fuzziness" = (Sinonym: "Encoding") = "Codificación"*

*"Defuzzification" = (Sinonym: "Decoding") = "Descodificación"*

*"Fuzzificator" = (Sinonym: "Encoder") = "Codificador"*

*"Defuzzicator" = (Sinonym: "Decoder") = "Descodificador"*

*... y por ahi va el razonamiento.*

*Para la comunidad, si cometi algún error gramtical transcendental me lo hagan saber porfavor!.*

*Saludos.*


----------

